# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم : الشكوى المنسية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
مزمل ابو القاسم
الشكوى المنسية

    عندما يتطرق الإعلام للشكاوى المعلقة بلا حسم في الدوري الممتاز، يغفل التعرض للشكوى القوية التي قدمها نادي المريخ ضد أهلي شندي، طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة التشادي محمد حسن مع الأهلي في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بشندي في الدوري الأولى وانتهت بفوز الأهلي بهدفين لواحد.
    نشرنا في هذه المساحة صورة جواز التشادي (أحمت حسن موسى)، الذي دخل السودان (من السعودية) كأجنبي، وتم تسجيله في صفوف هلال الفاشر كسوداني من دون أن يحصل على الجنسية السودانية!
    أحمت (الاسم الحقيقي للتشادي)، حصل على وثيقة سفر اضطرارية وجواز سفر (الأخضر القديم) من دون أن يحصل على الجنسية، ولا أدل على ذلك من أن الجواز المذكور خلا من أي إشارة لرقم الجنسية وتاريخ استخراجها، وقد اكتفى من استخرجوه بكتابة كلمة (بالميلاد) في الخانة المخصصة لرقم وتاريخ الجنسية.
    الأسوأ من ذلك أن مسلسل التجاوزات الفاضحة لم يتوقف عند تلك النقطة، بل تواصل باستخدام الجواز المكندش كمستند لاستخراج رقم وطني للاعب المذكور!
    الإجراء خاطئ لأن الرقم الوطني لا يستخرج إلا بعد اكتساب الجنسية، والتأكد من انتماء طالبه للسودان!
    كتبوا في الجواز المستخرج للتشادي أنه من مواليد مدينة الفاشر، وهو مولود في مدينة جدة السعودية!
    ادعوا في ذات الجواز بأنه سوداني بالميلاد، وهو تشادي الجنسية لم يدخل السودان ولم يره بعينيه إلا في العام 2012!
    عندما نشرت تلك المعلومات، مدعومة بالمستندات في هذه المساحة، اهتمت شرطة الجوازات بها، وفتحت تحقيقاً فيها، وفِي واقعتين أخريين مشابهتين، أولاهما تتعلق باللاعب المالي باسيرو بامبا، والأخرى بمواطنه سيدي بيه، لاعب الهلال السابق، وقد وفرت للضابط المشرف على التحقيق كل المستندات التي تثبت صحة النشر، وتؤكد أن التشادي والماليين حصلوا على جوازات سودانية قبل أن ينالوا الجنسية.
    من يهددون المريخ بشكوى هلال كادوقلي في باسكال يبشرونه دون أن يدروا بكسب شكواه المقدمة ضد أهلي شندي في التشادي أحمت حسن.
    علماً أن باسكال نال الجنسية بقرار جمهوري، بينما لم يحصل التشادي أحمت حسن على الجنسية حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور، وحصوله على جواز سفر ورقم وطني تم بالتزوير والكذب واللف والدوران.
    قدم المريخ مستندات كاملة تؤكد صحة شكواه، وأرفق صورة من جواز السفر الأصلي للاعب، وصورة من إقامته في السعودية، ومعلومات تتعلق بتاريخ دخوله إلى السودان لأول مرة، قادماً من جدة.
    ما لم تتلاعب اللجنة المنظمة بالقانون، وتتجاهل المستندات الدقيقة والصحيحة التي قدمها المريخ لها فإن تحويل نقاط مباراة الزعيم مع الأرسنال للمريخ سيكون مسألة وقت.
    اللجنة المنظمة ستتعرض لاختبار حقيقي لمعرفة مدى التزامها بالقانون، ومدى حرصها على توفير العدالة لكل الأندية، وفِي مقدمتها المريخ، الذي يتخوف أنصاره من هيمنة شخصيات الهلالية على اللجنة، وفِي مقدمتها الفاتح باني، رئيس اللجنة، المطالَب بالتنحي عن قضية شكوى ناديه (هلال كادوقلي) ضد المريخ.
    التجاوزات المتعلقة باستخراج جوازات سفر سودانية للاعبين أجانب وقف خلفها إداري معروف، كان يحتل رتبة مرموقة في سلك الشرطة، استغل سلطته، وتجاهل القانون الذي يحكم عمله، ومارس أسوأ أنواع الاستخفاف لإشباع رغبته في مجاملة ناديين يحظيان عنده بمحبة خاصة.
    بالطبع لا توجد شكوى أقوى من التي قدمها حي الوادي نيالا ضد الهلال في عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب الطاهر الحاج، المطرود في مباراة ودية خاضها الهلال أمام هلال نيالا وأدارها حكم مسجل في اتحاد نيالا المحلي.
    بعيداً عما سيحدث في أضابير اللجنة المنظمة المواجهة بأصعب امتحان لإثبات حيادها وحرصها على تطبيق القانون، فإننا نطالب فرسان المريخ أن ينصرفوا للمزيد من التجويد، ويواصلوا حصد الانتصارات داخل المستطيل الأخضر، كي يعززوا صدارتهم بياناً بالعمل، ويحققوا اللقب عنوةً واقتداراً.
    المريخ في المقدمة، قاطرة تجر من خلفها بقية العربات والترلات، تلك الحقيقة الجميلة ينبغي أن يتم تعزيزها بأقدام رفاق أمير إبتداءً من لقاء اليوم أمام حي الوادي نيالا.
    هيمنة الأحمر على القمة هي الوضع الطبيعي، لأن أفضلية المريخ على منافسيه في الدوري الحالي لا تقبل النقض، ولا تحتمل التشكيك.
    سياسة الضرب بالدور يجب أن لا تستثني أي خصم.
    حي الوادي ياخد حقو ونشوف البعدو.
    ما يحدث داخل المكاتب لا يعنينا!
    ودرونات المدعوم لا تهمنا.
    المهم أن يواصل السحرة الحمر نثر المتعة، وحصد النقاط، ومضايرة الخصوم، الواحد تلو الآخر.
    لا تفريط.. لا تساهل.. لا تراجع.. لا تهاون.. بل بالهاون كما يطيب لمشجع المريخ قدورة المجنون أن يردد باستمرار.

آخر الحقائق
    من عجب أن تتهم لجنة التسيير المريخية السابقة بالتقصير، مع أن قادة المجلس الحالي اعترفوا لها بالفضل، وعزوا إليها كل الانتصارات الحالية.
    ورثت ديوناً مليارية، وعشرات الشيكات الطائرة، وفريقاً متراجعاً على الصعيد الفني، ولاعبين لم ينالوا فلساً واحدا من حوافز التسجيلات.
    بل ورثت ديوناً بالمليارات للاعبين المشطوبين، فأنفقت زهاء ستين ملياراً لإعادة صياغة الفريق وسداد المستحقات.
    مضت أبعد من ذلك ورصعت جيد الزعيم بالدرر الغوالي.
    عززت الحراسة بمنجد وعصام، وضمت التش وبيبو والتكت وميدو والتاج والسماني وعاطف خالد وكونلي وباسكال ومامادو فأصبحوا أحلى نغم في شفاه الصفوة.
    وأعادت قيد العقرب لثلاث سنوات وأخرجت لسانها لكل من شككوا في استمراره مع المريخ.
    تسجيلات لجنة التسيير الأفضل للمريخ في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة.
    تميزها أتى بسبب حسن التحضير لها، وتغليب الرأي الفني فيها، وتجهيز المال (كاش أخضر) لإنجازها.
    التش وبيبو وحدهما كلفا المريخ ستة مليارات دفعت للخرطوم الوطني واللاعبين.
    الغالي ثمنه فيه.
    سددت اللجنة مرتبات الوطنيين حتى شهر أغسطس، وضاعفت حوافز الدوري إلى خمسة آلاف لكل مباراة.
    تراكم مستحقات باسكال سببها أنه رفض استلام مرتباته بعد أن خفضها رئيس النادي إلى النصف بعد خروج الفريق من دوري الأبطال.
    حتى تالا ومارسيال اللذين قيل إنهما طلبا إنهاء عقديهما بسبب عدم سداد مستحقاتهما لم يلعبا للمريخ سوى شهرين، ودفع فيهما النادي 130 ألف دولار، استولى وكيلهما على أكثر من نصفها، ورفض سدادها لهما.
    علاوة على ذلك فقد كان الاستغناء عن هذين اللاعبين أفضل وأقوى قرار اتخذته لجنة التسيير.
    لولاه لما وجد التش والتكت وعاطف خالد ومحمد الرشيد ومامادو فرصة اللعب باستمرار.
    أما جمال سالم فقد تركت له اللجنة مبلغاً محدوداً كمتأخرات، مع مراعاة أنها ضاعفت له مرتبه، وظلت تمنحه ضعف المبلغ المنصوص عليه في العقد تحفيزاً له.
    لو حاسبته بالعقد فسيكون مطلوباً لناديه.
    كل الأفراح التي يعيشها المريخاب هذه الأيام يعود الفضل فيها من بعد المولى عز وجل إلى لجنة التسيير التي نالت إشادة كل المريخاب، ما خلا قلة لم يروا فيها شيئاً جميلاً.
    نحمد للمجلس الجديد أنه أقر بفضلها، وأحسن إليها بحسن حديثه عنها.
    من يريد معرفة قيمة ما أنجزته لجنة التميز والإبداع عليه أن يستمع إلى غزل الأهلة في التش وبيبو وميدو ومنجد وعاطف خالد والتكت وبقية السحرة الحمر.
    ما ضرها أن تترك بعض الديون لمن خلفوها، لأنها سبقتهم في وراثة ديون بالمليارات.
    المهم حقاً أنها بنت فريقاً يهز الأرض وينثر المتعة في كل مكان.
    مباراتا نيالا مفتاح الفوز بالدوري.
    العودة بالعلامة الكاملة تشيع اليأس في أنصار الدرون تيم.
    وتعمق الجراح، وتؤكد لهم أن الدوري راح.
    نعول على عقرب المدينة اليوم، ونثق أنه سيأتي في الموعد.
    بكور يؤثر على نفسه ليساعد ميدو على احتلال صدارة الدوري.
    يمرر له وهو في وضع التسديد، كي يعينه على التسجيل.
    صنع هدف التاج في اللقاء السابق بمنتهى التميز.
    حذار من مواصلة استهداف التش الفنان بواسطة جزاري الملاعب.
    نتوقع معاناة المريخ من التحكيم في لقاءي نيالا بحسبانهما الفرصة الأخيرة لتعطيل فرقة السحرة الحمر.
    المريخ قادر على إنزال الهزيمة بالحكام قبل الخصوم.
    آخر خبر: نيالا صُرّة الدوري.


*

----------

